

A real MMO Asteroids - wildbunny

Do you remember that april fools joke a while back (http://seb.ly/demos/MMOsteroids.html)...<p>I loved it, and it got me thinking... what it would take to make a real MMO asteroids?<p>This is my attempt: http://mmoasteroids.wildbunny.co.uk/<p>The client is flash and the server is c#, although it used to be node.js.<p>Its very early and probably wont stand up to that many users, but its quite fun :)<p>Let me know what you think!<p>Cheers, Paul.
======
simba-hiiipower
Not to be crude, but if you want me to be honest about what I think, I think
it shouldn't be in Flash. Then I could try it now and tell you what I think
about the game itself...

I’d just say, in general, that when you see a mounting trend away from a
platform (or anything really), and you’re looking to launch something new,
it’d probably be best not to launch on that platform. I mean, even Microsoft
(renowned for its briskness in responding to change...) is shifting away from
Flash by not supporting it in the Metro version of IE10 in Windows 8. I (and
really, not trying to rail on you here) just don't understand why people keep
developing new content utilizing Flash..?

